# The Rockets' main goal in the offseason...



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Should be signing Brent Barry.

He's a veteran, able to bring something we don't have very many of (notable exceptions of Pike, Jim and Marc Jackson). He's what the Rockets need most, a pass-first point guard. Sign him, move Steve to the two spot, win rings. It's that easy.

Tonight: His third game back from the IL with a broken hand.

25 points, 10 assists. The 25 points came on 9-10 shooting, and 6-6 from 3-land.

Wow.

Anyone else want this guy in town as bad as I do?


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Breant Barry will not do a thing for the Rockets. I don't get why everyone thinks he is the missing key for the Rockets. What the Rockets need is a PF that can take pressure off of Yao. Someone like a Rasheed Wallace or something. Barry will not do a thing.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes, a good offensive PF is another goal for the Rockets.

But I think our main goal should be getting someone who will PASS. We have a 7'6'' go-to guy. There's no reason for Steve to _not_ average 10 apg.

As far as PFs go, who else is there besides Sheed? I'm looking at the list--pretty dismal offseason, barring trades.

Here we go--Stanislav Medevendenko. Stromile Swift (thouh he's an RFA, and I think Memphis will hold him.) Kenyon Martin? Doubtful we could get him here.

So who else is there?

Think about it this way:

C-Yao
PF-dominant scoring PF (I'd like to see Sheed here too, but worry about his attitude)
SF-JJ
SG-Francis
PG-Barry

Bench: Cato, Mobley, Taylor, Weatherspoon, Piatkowski, etc.

Not bad at all.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I think both Sheed and Barry would be good fits with the Rockets. 

Sheed, for his extra-curricular foibles, is versatile and unselfish on the court. At times, he even seems uncomfortable in the leading role. He deferred to and augmented Randolph. What says he wouldn't he do the same for Yao? He would be a good candidate to partner with Yao in the front-court if you can accept the baggage.

Brent Barry is the type of big PG I've envisioned playing alongside Francis in the back-court. Either Mobley or Francis ought to be a Microwave type gunner off the bench.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd like to see anyone who'd make a good 1-2 punch w/ Yao, someone who can run pick 'n rolls with him, make good passes into the post, and knows where to cut when Yao's being double teamed. I think Francis and Mobley are FINALLY starting to do some of that now, but I'd like to see another guard to either replace Mobley as starter or come off the bench for either one. 

I like Barry, but he can be inconsistent, a liability on D, and he's injury prone. I'd actually look to pick up *Antonio Daniels*, a combo guard who leads the league in assists per turnovers. He's a short term project for the Sonics, and with their log jam in the guard position, I think they'd be willing to give him up. 

As for big men, how 'bout picking up Kurt Thomas from the Knicks? I'm sure Gumby would love that.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Anyone know how much salary cap room we'll have?  Or how to figure it out? 

Because seriously. That lineup would be awesome.

Or Barry-Francis-Wallace-Cato-Yao for a big man's lineup.

Let's see. Using the FAQ at RealGM...

We can offer Sheed and Barry a minimum of a million. Doubt they'd take it, so we'd have to offer more. Maximum is 12millionish. Maybe offer them both an MLE?

I'm no good with salaries and stuff. Anyone else want to take a crack at it?


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think Rasheed's attitude is a problem. I don't think he has a mean streak, I just think he has a passion for the game. I also like how Rasheed plays hard defense. With Rasheed on the court teams would not be able to double team Yao. I personaly don't think he is going to want to leave Detriot. Unless they just can't resign him. Detriot will have to pick between Okur or Rasheed since they will both be FA. 

Kenyon Martin would be my second choice. I like his agressive style of play. He would fit in nice with the Rocket too, not as well as Rasheed though. Martin could throw down some monster dunks when Yao passes out of a double team. 

My wish is to sign Rasheed. With Rasheed the Rockets could take on any team in the NBA.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

MOST teams could take on anyone in the NBA with Sheed, though.

But yes, he would fit in well, I'd agree.

But I still think we need a good pass-first PG. It's an obsession, yes. But only then will we be able to really turn it on and win.

The more I think about it, though, the more I want Sheed in town. Maybe he could teach Yao some tough guy tricks. 

I think a lot of our success in the offseason will depend on our success in the postseason.

If we make a good playoff run, get a couple rounds in (which isn't impossible, depending on who we play)--we should be able to get a "missing piece" or two.

If we get out in the first round (which isn't impossible, depending on who we play)--we'll have a hard time signing someone.

I guess we'll see... Let the waiting begin, eh?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I have long been a fan of Brent Barry coming to Houston, but now that I look at the options he has this summer it doesn't look too likely. Combo guards are in high demand, especially ones with as much experience as Brent Barry who can hit the three and create plays.

San Antonio needs a combo guard who can make plays to complement Ginobili, and they have the cap space to sign him. The Lakers are also looking for a playmaker (if Payton leaves/retires), and are a much bigger draw. He will also be guaranteed of a starting spot there. Phoenix could also pursue him if they aren't happy with Barbosa's progress or their draft. Raptors, Hawks, Celtics are also possibilities. 

Here is how our salary cap will look at the end of the season( expiring contracts not listed):

```
Francis	10.96
Taylor	7.8
Cato	7.344
Spoon	5.445
Mobley	5.394
Ming	4.14
Pike	2.5
Jjackson	2.2
Nachbar	1.396
AGriffin	0.75
        ----------
Total	47.929
```
Source: Patricia's Basketball Stuff 

We will be 2.9 over the cap, so all we have to offer is the MLE, which is around $4.8 - $5.0 million. I think we should look towards the draft, and Chris Duhon. Has stepped up his play with Duke lately, and the progress of Duke in the NCAA tournament will determine how far his stock will rise or fall. We won't be able to sign Rasheed or Kenyon, one of the reasons Kenyon may leave NJ is because he wants a MAX contract, something even the Nets are hesitant about. And Rasheed will choose between Detroit and NY, depending on how the Pistons do in the playoffs this year.

I think the Rockets have a decent enough low post rotation right now. Taylor is one of the best offensive PF's in the game, he can spin to the basket or hit those open 15 footers. Cato and Weatherspoon provide great hustle and defense. Gumby is very happy with his post rotation right now, he just needs Mo to start playing tougher defense.

YaoMania, Antonio Daniels is getting playing time in Seattle for his defense alone. Their team is terrible defensively, and Antonio Daniels is the only perimeter stopper they have. Nothing special IMO.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah Daniels isn't too special, but he gets the job done. I think he'd be a good fit for the team for his price range. Don't get me wrong, I love Barry's game and he'd be a great fit - I'm just a little skeptical about his legs. Part of the reason why we're doing so well right now if because our main guys have stayed away from injuries. If Barry comes in at SG ang gets injured, it's gonna do more harm than good for the team. Plus like u suggested he'd cost more than Houston can afford.
And I agree that Houston should focus more on the draft rather than try to sign big name guys like Sheed. If Nachbar develops, we draft a good rookie ready to contribute, pick up a few FA bargains like JJ and Mark, and Francis improves, Houston should be a top 5 team in the West.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Get ride of Mo Taylor bad contract...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> Get ride of Mo Taylor bad contract...


You're a year late. Mo Taylor has become a huge part of this team because he can come off the bench and score. Not only does he take pressure away from Yao Ming, but he is one of the few people on the team along with JJackson who can hit a shot during a 6 minute drought. We need offensive sparks, and Mo is one of them.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> You're a year late. Mo Taylor has become a huge part of this team because he can come off the bench and score. Not only does he take pressure away from Yao Ming, but he is one of the few people on the team along with JJackson who can hit a shot during a 6 minute drought. We need offensive sparks, and Mo is one of them.


Yeah, I know... but he is overpaid... lol
but too bad he don't shot some 3 pointers...

Stro Swift is a great PF... try to bring him!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know... but he is overpaid... lol
> ...


Won't bring anything the Rockets don't have already in Cato, except for youth and a slightly better shooting touch. Still, I don't think the Rockets have enough to offer him. We will be looking at shopping Francis or Mobley, using our $6 million exception and throwing in draft picks to bring in strong backcourt talent.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

What about a possible sign-and-trade with Barry and Taylor? I know that Seattle has been needing a good post presence.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Maybe you guys can bring in Malick Badiane.
http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Around_The_Web_Malick_Badiane-79052-34.html


----------

